# 1st go @ ivf this month?



## tanny (Dec 13, 2003)

hi, just started taking pill as start to 1st ivf. wondering if anyone else here a 1st timer? 
feeling excited, emotional - already!
fingers crossed for everyone!!
t x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Tanny,

Just wanted to wish you luck with the IVF.

Why don't you join the Magic March Cycle Buddies thread for a natter? Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=61;action=display;threadid=6805

Laine x


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

hi Tanny 

I'm starting my first IVF this week. I'm posting on the March Mates thread, so come and join us,

suzy


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Tanny - have just noticed, we are both the same age as well. We have unexplained infertility. I had a small spot of endo on the back of the bladder at laparoscpy. 

I also feel excited and nervous!!

Love,


Suzy


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello

I'm going through my first IVF attempt. I have endo (mod/severe) and I'm really concerned about the state of my overies. I've had 6 months of Zoladex and I am now on day 12 of FSH. My scan has only shown 2 reasonable sized follicles so I'm feeling very low  at the moment, but at least the cycle has not been cancelled.

Good luck to everyone.

Bec


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Reb

Welcome to FF - i hope you will feel right at home here and get the support you need for this tx, dont worry about not having as many follies as you would like at this stage as some of us on here havnt had many follies and gone on to get more near the end of stimming or have got great eggs from them follies.


I wish you all the best for your tx.

Mel

x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello Mel

Thank you so much for the encouragement. I deally do feel better for that. I think I was just dwelling on the damage the endo has done to my overies. I hope I have'nt depressed everyone!!

I'm going for another scan tomorrow so who knows. I really don't feel so isolated since reading this site 

Thanks again and my thoughts are with you all.

Becca
X


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello Tanny

Thank you for your reply. I felt fine on Zoladex, but I was given Livial (HRT) to stop the hot flushes etc. 
I've got approx another week of stim as it's taking a while to 'wake up' my overies due to severe endo and deep supression. They said the 2 follicles are coming on fine (about 10 mm I think but I'm not sure), but I'm having another scan tomorrow.
I was diagnosed last year with endo and I'm almost 37. It's so nice to speak to others of similar age/condition. Thank you for pointing out that it's quality not quantity.
How are your blood tests doing? Have you had a scan yet? it's all scary and exciting at the same time. Either way I'm feeling a lot better now I don't feel so alone.

I not sure if you will rec this mesage as an e mail or on the notice board. I dont really know what I'm doing!

Look after yourself and all the very best.

Reb


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*This thread for 2004 cyclers is now locked.*


----------

